# transducers



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

does anyone know were I can buy some PZT or Micro fiber composite transducers, if they are available anywhere.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Tux

Here's a website that lists companies that deal in PZT transducers.

http://www.thomasnet.com/products/power-supplies-pzt-piezoelectric-transducer-95983276-1.html


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

gracious amigo.


----------

